# be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 140 mm - Umfrage und Gewinnspiel



## Henner (1. Februar 2010)

Der be quiet! Silent Wings USC ist der aktuelle Referenzlüfter der PCGH-Redaktion, er ist kräftig und dennoch sehr leise. Seit Kurzem gibt es ihn auch in einer 140-Millimeter-Version, die bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft bewegt als das 120er-Modell. Wegen seines dreipoligen Steckers lässt sich der 140er nicht per PWM-Regulierung steuern, be quiet! denkt aber bereits über eine vierpolige PWM-Version nach. Und dabei bittet der Hersteller um die Meinung der PCGH-Community:*

Wünscht Ihr Euch eine PWM-Version des be quiet! Silent Wings 140 mm?*

Teilt Eure Meinung dazu über diese Umfrage mit - bei entsprechender Nachfrage wird be quiet! eine PWM-Version des Silent Wings USC 140 mm auf den Markt bringen. Eure Mitarbeit wird außerdem belohnt, unter den Teilnehmern der Umfrage verlost be quiet! folgende Preise:

*1. Preis:* 1 x Netzteil Dark Power Pro P8 900 Watt
*2. Preis: *1 x Lüfter Silent Wings USC 140 mm
*3. Preis:* 1 x Lüfter Silent Wings USC 120 mm

Gewinnen kann jeder, der an der Umfrage (siehe oben) teilnimmt und hier im PCGHX-Forum einen Kommentar in diesem Thread hinterlässt.

*Teilnahmebedingungen* 
- Teilnehmer müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Die Gewinner werden von der Redaktion per Los ermittelt und per PN benachrichtigt.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Umfrage und das Gewinnspiel laufen bis *28. Februar 2010*. be quiet! und PC Games Hardware wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Explosiv (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, meiner Meinung nach sollte es nur noch PWM ansteuerbare Lüfter geben, da Sie dann eh Abwärtskompatibel wären und so dem Nutzer mehr Spielraum im Einsatzbereich ermöglichen würde.

Mit PWM würde ich mir selbst auch 2 solcher Lüfter zulegen  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Tytator (1. Februar 2010)

_Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung_

Hab bis jetzt nur einen PWM-Lüfter besessen (von Xilence) und das hat mir nicht gefallen. Außerdem kann man die 3 Pin Lüfter mittlerweile oft auch mit guten Mainboards steuern, da brauch man alles andere nicht. Speedfan machts möglich.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
ganz klar, hat einfach den vorteil das quasi keine mindest Spannung zum anlaufen gibt und man weiter runter regeln kann


----------



## chiller93 (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Silent Wings 140mm mit PWM

Es sollte nur noch PWM- Lüfter geben, denn es gibt kaum Mainboards, wie mein altes P5W DH Deluxe, dass auch 3 Polige Lüfter ruhig stellen kann.
mfg


----------



## schrubby67 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] *Ja* als Teilnehmer: *13 da kann er ja nur kommen *

Ich finde, es soll einer kommen  warte schon die ganze Zeit darauf


----------



## tex_w (1. Februar 2010)

Bin klar dafür.
Wer regelt die Geschwindigkeit schon über die Spannung, wenn es auch PWM gibt.^^

Also bei gleichem Preis würde ich immer das PWM-Modell nehmen.


----------



## guidodungel (1. Februar 2010)

Ja! Ich regle nur per PWM!
Mit der PWM Regelung ist man einfach flexibler!
Schade nur, daß mein 140er Xigi nicht PWM hat.


----------



## GPHENOM (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, PWM Lüfter zu steuern ist viel einfacher als ohne.

Mich regt es auf das nicht alle Mainboardanschlüsse PWM haben.

mfg AMDPHENOMX3


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden Fall


----------



## speedstar (1. Februar 2010)

*[x] Ja*

Ich würde es für besser empfinden, wenn man alles via PWM regeln könnte, doch gibt es immer wieder Inkompatibilitäten, die dafür sorgen, dass die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen! Ich finde hier liegt es an den Lüfterherstellern mit anderen Herstellern (von Lüftersteuerungen, Mainboards etc.) zusammen zu arbeiten. Dieser Punkt ist aber nicht realisierbar.

Und es ist wichtig, dass es neue Lüfter in der 140mm Größe gibt. Ich weiß, sie passen nicht überall hin, aber es nervt, dass man bei vielen Gehäusen beispielsweise im Deckel oder in der Front Platz verschenkt, weil man 120mm Lüfter einbauen muss. Ich meine die Breite, so könnte man die jeweilige Fläche (Breite) besser nutzen.

Und das Sortiment an 140mm Lüftern ist sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Argead (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja

Ich find auch, dass es einen geben sollte, man kann es einfach besser regeln.


----------



## Darkdriver (1. Februar 2010)

Sicher sollte das Feature kommen. So viel kann das nicht kosten und mehr kann nicht schaden. Wenn es eh abwärtskompatibel ist...


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Februar 2010)

Meine Begründung:


PWM und USC sind förderlich! Es gibt Leute, die mit PWM einfach unzufrieden sind und über die Spannung regeln möchten. Ich persönlich hätte gerne eine PWM-Version, die gibt es ja schließlich auch beim 120mm-er. Ich kenne zudem viele, die auf PWM schwören, die Vielfalt ist größer und der Kunde kann zwischen USC und PWM entscheiden, das ist das Beste für alle, denke ich. 

Ich persönlich hoffe auf eine PWM-Version, wenn dies nicht geschehen sollte, hätte ich allerdings gerne eine gute Begründung. Meiner Meinung nach spricht alles *für* eine PWM-Version des be quiet! Silent Wings 140 mm Lüfters. Die Silent Wings von Be Quiet sind wirklich super, da sollte es an solch einer Kleinigkeit nicht mageln! 
Es wird sicher die klare Mehrheit einen *be quiet! Silent Wings 140 mm *mit PWM-Steuerung kaufen, da bin ich mir sicher!

Freundliche Grüße von -DIVINITY-


----------



## Digger (1. Februar 2010)

[X] nein... ich spiel lieber an Drehreglern


----------



## Elzoco (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja/Nein
Ja- Man kann den Lüfter ohne Probleme am Mainboard steuern.
Nein- Man kann den Lüfter nicht an das Netzteil anschließen(Hier wäre es gut einen 4 zu 3 Pin Adapter dabei zulegen).


----------



## majorguns (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, halte ich für Sinnvoll, habe meine Lüfter noch nie über die Spannung geregelt, sondern immer über PWM, ist einfach viel besser


----------



## nulchking (1. Februar 2010)

Stimme für ja, Lüftersteuerung sehen meistens nicht grad prickelnd aus, und haben auch einen entsprechenden kostenfaktor der noch hinzukommt


----------



## majoplinka (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, PWM-Lüfter sind viel einfacher zusteuern als ohne.


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Ist schon sinnvoll für Leute die sich gute Lüfter kaufen wollen, die leise sind und sich selbst hochdrehen.

Nicht jeder hat eine Lüftersteuerung oder weiß wie man Lüfter richtig über die Spannung reguliert!


----------



## ck.Marvin (1. Februar 2010)

[x] ich bin auch dafür. hoffe das wenn dann der Lüfter recht schnell auf den markt kommt, denn ich bin bereits beim bau eines neuen rechners und dann würde ich anstatt des 120er den 140er einbauen...

also, wenn dann auch bitte schnell produzieren


----------



## Jakob (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, eine super Feature für einen super Lüfter


----------



## Timothy (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Keine Mindestspannung mehr und bessere Steuerung!

Perfektion in Kombi mit einem be quiet! Silent Wing.


----------



## neo9903 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] nein, da  ich alle Lüfter mit dem Aquaero steuere.


----------



## Scientist (1. Februar 2010)

*[X] JA*

Bei mir stehen demnaechst ein paar neue Luefter an und diese werden definitiv per PWM geregelt werden...


----------



## Micardware (1. Februar 2010)

_*[x] JA *_

Das wäre ein Top-Zusatz-Feature für den bereits starken Lüfter!


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja


----------



## pwnZor (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja. Denn damit kommt man denen Kunden entgegen, die sich nicht gerne die Mühe machen die Lüfterdrehzahl über die Spannung zu regulieren. 
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass demnächst nur noch PWM-Lüfter vertrieben werden sollen. Dem einen gefällts so, dem anderen so - und jedem sollte eine passende Option zur Verfügung stehen. 

Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## X Broster (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja

Habe bereits zwei 120mm USC Lüfter von euch unter der Haube. Genial, regeln sich auf 450RPM im Idle runter und ziehen bei Bedarf hoch.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Aufe jeden Fall, PWM macht das Leben leichter.


----------



## Thornscape (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass es einen ausreichend großen Markt für einen solchen 140er gibt. Und selbst wenn man einen solchen Lüfter dann mal einsetzt, kann man ihn ja auch sehr einfach mit einer anderen normalen Steuerung regeln.


----------



## Hobbes (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja
Auf jeden Fall. Und dann am besten noch eine neue Netzteilserie, die diesen verwendet


----------



## Ezio (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung 

Ich schließe alle Lüfter direkt am NT an. Das MB hat dafür zu wenig Anschlüsse.


----------



## Naumo (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, weil PWM Lüfter zu steuern ist viel besser als ohne.
Mein MB kann viele davon ansteuern


----------



## Arabarn (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
PWM macht das Leben leichter. Ich hoffe die bringen diese Version auch wirklich raus.


----------



## DiWeXeD (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Nein

Ich hab eine Lüftersteuerung^^ Funktioniert super, und mein PC ist selbst mit 4 laufenden Lüftern sehr leise und stört garnicht.


----------



## tobi757 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gegen eine Version mit PWM weil die meisten Lüftersteuerungen alle nur über die Spannung regeln können. Daher haben die meisten davon nichts und müssen über das Board steuern. 
Allerdings ist das ziemlich unpraktisch wenn man mehrere Lüfter verwendet. 

Anders gesehen sind die Silent Wings ja eig. auch auf voller Drehzahl superleise und da ist PWM ja auch überflüssig.


----------



## TroyAnner (1. Februar 2010)

[x] ja, just what i needed
ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## Rangerspeed (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch klar für PWM ! Brauche noch zwei 140er mit PWM wenn endlich mal 1ne Fermi oder 2 für mich erscheinen würde


----------



## Thunderstom (1. Februar 2010)

ja, das wäre deutlich besser


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Februar 2010)

[Ja] auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Owly-K (1. Februar 2010)

Für PWM! Im 140mm-Angebot ist PWM noch viel zu rar gesät.


----------



## TAZ (1. Februar 2010)

Jap auf jeden Fall, die PWM-Steuerung auf meinem Gigabyte Mainboard finde ich nämlich besser als die per Spannung.


----------



## PrussianPride (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja. ich finde PWM ist die zeitgemäßeste Methode seine Lüfter zu regeln!


----------



## Opark (1. Februar 2010)

ich find es gut, da die lüfter der aktuellen gehäuse ebenfalls immer größer werden!


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja

Die Nachfrage steigt langsam, sowohl an 140mm Lüftern, als auch an PWM, klar es entstehen wahrscheinlich ein paar Extrakosten, aber ich denke die wird so gut wie jeder bezahlen, wenn er dafür eine PWM-Steuerung erhält. Abwärtskompatibel sind die Lüfter ja auch noch.


----------



## Zerebo (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung
PWM brauch ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

Ich finde es angenehmer wenn der Lüfter auf einer Stufe bleibt und somit ein gleichmäßiges "surren". Wenn die Frequenz des surrens ständig ändert empfinde ich das als viel auffälliger.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Februar 2010)

moin,

jo ich währe allgemei für mehr pwm lüfter, die sind zwar träger und halten(theoretisch) net so lange wie normale, aber sie schaffen viel niedrigere drehzahlen bei einem sehr großen ansprechbaren drehzahl bereich.

mfg


----------



## shiwa77 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Ich persönlich finde PWM besser als regelung über die Spannung.

Gruß


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (1. Februar 2010)

[X] abgesehen davon das einer von den lüfter bei mir schon das zeitliche gesegnet hat...ja^^

es gibt den lüfter in 120, 140, in netzteilen warum nicht mit pwm
abwärtstkompatibel ist es eh


----------



## SL55 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Ich denke ein 4poliger Stecker würde einen haufen Leute ansprechen - ich verwende ihn zwar nicht unbedingt, aber eine große Auswahl schadet doch keinen. 

MfG


----------



## Roman441 (1. Februar 2010)

Mir ist dies eigentlich egal da ich Lüfter nur zur Gehäuse kühlung einsetze wegen Wakü
Von daher brauche ich keine PWM Steuerung in Lüftern


----------



## netwizzard (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
ganz klar, hat einfach den vorteil das quasi keine mindest Spannung zum anlaufen gibt und man weiter runter regeln kann


----------



## Johannes_MG (1. Februar 2010)

[x] PWM

PWM ist klar besser ohne Nachteile und über die Spannung Lüfter zu drosseln ist unpraktischer.


----------



## RalfWiggum (1. Februar 2010)

[x] ja 
auf jden Fall, macht es einfacher.


----------



## MUBBLE (1. Februar 2010)

Bin auch dafür, jetz müssen nurnoch mehr Mainboards mehr PWM anschlüsse bieten.

Mfg, let me win please


----------



## s1n88 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja 
Also ich bin auch dafür, es ist einfacher es über PWM zu regeln, anstatt diverse Spannungs-Adapter anzubringen.


----------



## katajama (1. Februar 2010)

Dafür !!!

Eine PWM Version macht sinn.

Viele MB unterstützen das bereits.

Es läst sich damit besser regeln als mit der Spannung.

Gruß
Katajama


----------



## IgorGonzales (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja.
Ich würde Eine PWM-Version bevorzugen, da mich mit vielen Lüftersteuerungen und damit eben der Refelung der Drehzahl vie Spannung schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe. Die Lüfter fingen unterhalb einer bestimmten Spannung an ein störendes Surren zu erzeugen.


----------



## kiripeter (1. Februar 2010)

[Ja] bin dafür.
vorausgesetzt die pwm-version ist nicht teurer


----------



## PfRzAcK (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, PWM ist ne super sache! Lautstärke und Anlaufspannungen sinken!

Müssen nurnoch die Hersteller von Mobos oder Lüftersteuerungen mit be quiet mitzeihen


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar!!!

Otto normal verbraucher lassen über PWM steuern anstatt sich über zusätzliche Programme wie speedfan einen Kopf zu machen.

Und da ich mich zu den Otto normal verbrauchern zähle, ein ganz klares JA von mir!


----------



## max00 (1. Februar 2010)

Da ich selbst meine Lüfter meist direkt am Netzteil betreibe und die Drehzahlen nicht verändere (außer vom CPU Lüfter) benötige ich keine PWM Version.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass es die Lüfter jetzt auch als 140er Version gibt - hab noch 2 Plätze für 140er im Gehäuse frei


----------



## Shi (1. Februar 2010)

Nein, benötige ich nicht. Ich schließe meine Lüfter auch am NT an. So ein 140er würde aber ideal auf meine Graka passen


----------



## RWE-1907 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja,

Da es praktischer ist sie per PWM zu regeln as sie umständlich an eine Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen.


----------



## Vision-Modding (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja,

über die Spannung regeln ist ausm letzten Jahrhundert , PWM ist ziemlich Praktisch !


----------



## Ciddy (1. Februar 2010)

[X] JA ganz klar und deutliches JA von mir je nach vorliebe kann man sich ja noch immer den USC holen, aber gerade für die großen CPU Kühler wär ein PWM 140er sehr nice


----------



## xdevilx (1. Februar 2010)

Ja [x]  

 Weil PWM Lüfter einfacher zu handhaben sind, und ich mir einen leisen 140mm PWM lüfter für mein netzteil wünschen würde


----------



## Zlicer (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja,

denn warum soll man die nicht-PWM´ler benachteiligen. Außerdem hat PWM viele Vorteile gegenüber der anderen Version da die Anlaufspannugn sinkt und der Lüfter quasi Abwärtskompatibel ist. 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2010)

[x]Ja

Das macht es an einfacher für einen besonder für dich zu faul sind wie ich


----------



## OCPeter (1. Februar 2010)

*[X] Ja

Ganz einfach, weil man dann seinen Lüfter ohne Probleme und/oder Software rauf- und runterregeln kann.
Eine PWM-Version gerade bei so einem großen Lüfter, darf im Sortiment von be quiet! nicht fehlen!



 Vielleicht gleich mit einem Regler? Bitte be quiet!
*


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2010)

neo9903 schrieb:


> [x] nein, da  ich alle Lüfter mit dem Aquaero steuere.


Läuft bei mir über die Aquastream XT + Poweramp. Daher nein.


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Februar 2010)

[x]Ja
Da die Silent Wings Serie super ist, und schon in denn ganzen anderen Größen verfügbar ist, sollte es ihn auch in 140er größe geben. Immer mehr Gehäuse haben 140er Lüfter da trifft sich das super.


----------



## The Camper (1. Februar 2010)

[Ja] Auf jeden fall!

Ich persönlich fände es auch am besten wenn nur noch PWM Lüfter auf den Markt kämen!
Finde die Vorteile liegen doch klar auf der hand. Von Lautlosem Office Betrieb bis hin zum Full Speed Gaming PC ist alles in einer Kiste, einfach, realisierbar!

Klar dafür!


----------



## µ|V_2814 (1. Februar 2010)

[Ja], aber legt bitte einen Adapter bei, mit dem man den Lüfter auch direkt ans Netzteil anschließen kann.


----------



## Altair94 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Unter allen Umständen


----------



## johny23at (1. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar: JA

natürlich sollte dies im Angebot von "Be Quiet!" enthalten sein. Ist ja dann schließlich die Entscheidung des Käufers, welchen Lüfter gekauft wird.... Auswahl ist immer gut!

Übrigens: Wäre super wenn sich da ab 140mm bis 200mm mehr tun würde!


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja

Weshalb? Weil PWM abwärtskompatibel ist; zudem ist es ein gute Kaufgrund, weil alle aktuellen Mainboards dieses Feature bieten und die Mainboard-eigene Lüftersteuerung bei vielen Anbietern mittlerweile ausgereift ist. 

Ausserdem brauchen gute Lüfter einen 4-Pol Anschluss. Es sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## jupph (1. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir ein klares JA!
Dann könnte ich endlich ein 140mm-Model an meiner Grafikkarte anschließen.


----------



## TK-XXL (1. Februar 2010)

Also geben sollte es ihn auf jeden Fall.

Ob man ihn dann nutzen will ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## ile (1. Februar 2010)

Hey, natürlich muss da eine PWM-Version auf den Markt kommen!


----------



## xX jens Xx (1. Februar 2010)

Bin gleicher Meinung wie jupph!
Auch von mir ein eindeutiges JA!


----------



## Keksdeu (1. Februar 2010)

[x] PWM macht das leben einfach einfacher 
Daher bin ich auch dafür!


----------



## Zsinj (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über eine selbstgebaute Lüftersteuerung

_Wobei man das mit dem PWM vielleicht auch selber bauen könnte. Muss ich mal noch genauer nachdenken _


----------



## foxx1 (1. Februar 2010)

Ja!
Ich bin viel zu faul um nein zu PWM zu sagen! Es erleichtert ja wirklich viel!


----------



## toub_ (1. Februar 2010)

[x] JA
wieso sollte man es sich mit der Spannungsgesteuerten Regelung schwer machen, wenns mit PWM einfacher geht


----------



## Timou (1. Februar 2010)

Bin ebenfalls dafür, bei ungefähr gleichem Preis ist eine PWM-Version besser! 

Mfg!


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden Fall mit PWM!


----------



## Rodny (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ganz klar PWM - dann klappst auch mit der CPU Temp


----------



## david430 (1. Februar 2010)

[X]achwas, wer braucht schon PWM, kauft euch ne lüftersteuerung


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (1. Februar 2010)

ja ganz klar mit PWM finde ich ehh viel besser wie alles andere ! 

gruß manu


----------



## gustavj (1. Februar 2010)

[x] selbstverständlich PWM!


----------



## cloth82 (1. Februar 2010)

[ X ] JA
Auch wenn es immernoch nicht jedes Board unterstützt, bietet PWM mehr Vor- als Nachteile. Allein wegen der benötigten Anlaufspannung bei vielen Lüftern bekommt man bei 5V Startspannung oft schon Probleme, die es mit PWM nicht gäbe.


----------



## Bofrostmann (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ohne PWM reicht! 

Lüftersteuerung!!


----------



## Echo419 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, auf jeden fall sollte es auch 140mm pwm-lüfter geben.

da auch die kühltürme der cpu-kühler manchmal etwas größer ausfallen, muss auch zwangsläufig dann ein größerer lüfter ran. und der sollte nach möglichkeit per pwm geregelt sein.

mfg echo


----------



## EasyRick (1. Februar 2010)

JA [X]

PWM ist meiner Meinung nach einfach und schnell zu benutzen. Mittlerweile hat jedes vernünftige Board einen oder mehr solcher Anschlüsse.

Eine gute BIOS-Lüftersteuerung muss sich nicht verstecken.


----------



## Z28LET (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auf *für PWM! *
Sofern das Board es unterstützt


----------



## Folterknecht (1. Februar 2010)

[x] JA

Alleine schon weil auf 99,9% aller Mainboards auch PWM-Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. Es gibt genug Anwender, die keine große Lust haben sich mit der Lüftersteuerung zu befassen, sei es nun via Speedfan oder eine seperate Steuerung, die einfach den Lüfter anschließen und erwarten, daß sich der Quirl dreht und Temperaturen und Lautstärke in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zu einander stehen.

Außerdem scheint mir bei vielen Mainboards der Trend zur PWM-Steurung zu gehen. Die Anzahl der PWM-Anschlüsse steigt, die der Voltage-Anschlüsse wird langsam weniger. Dies ist zumindest bei gehobenen Ausstattungsvarianten einiger Mainboardhersteller zu beobachten. 

Folglich sollte es generell so sein, daß ein Lüfter jeweils in beiden Varianten angeboten wird und der Kunde sich je nach Vorliebe und vorhandener Hardware entscheiden kann.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein, da ich eh ein Aquero als Lüftersteuerung einbaue brauche ich es nicht.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (1. Februar 2010)

Habe noch drei fragen zu den Lüftern 

1.Wie kriegt man sie dran

2.wie wieder ab         : Halte meinen Rechner hallt sauber 

3.klapt      Lüftersteuerung  nur mit PWM

 JA

PS : Wen wir schon mal dar bei sind wie währe es mit einem kleinem leistungsstarken Sauger für PC,s


----------



## Albeck (1. Februar 2010)

Wer trotzdem seinen PWM Lüfter über die Spannung steuern möchte, kann dies auch gerne weiterhin zelebrieren und die Einstellung dafür im BIOS treffen, aber versiegt den PWM Fans nicht die Luft


----------



## Jackhammer92 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] *JA*, denn PWM sollte sich nun endlich als Standart etablieren.


----------



## NoBody (1. Februar 2010)

[X] JA - auf jedem Fall

PS: besser sogar wenn noch weitere mit gesteuert werden können (durchgeschliffen)

MfG


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es sollte eine PWM-Edition geben da diese abwärtskompatibel sind und die Steuerung bei den meisten Mainboards sehr ansprechend ist


----------



## stevelott (1. Februar 2010)

Sagen wir mal so, wenn er nicht lauter als die 0,9 Sone des kleinen Bruders wird und die gleiche Laufruhe an den Tag legt, könnte man sich die PWM-Steuerung fast sparen, aber bei einem (erwarteten) Preis von 15 Euro aufwärts darf man die PWM-Regulierung gerne als guten Service mitgeben!


----------



## LANI (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja - speedfan kann das zwar auch aber praktisch ist es trotzdem


----------



## Hackslash (1. Februar 2010)

Ja - Ich halte PWM grundsätzlich für sehr praktisch sofern das MB es vernünftig ansteuert.


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2010)

JA - Würde den PWM Lüfter für meinen CPU Kühler benutzen.


----------



## tayna (1. Februar 2010)

auf jeden fall. notfalls kan man den lüfter ja immernoch am 3-pin-anschluß betreiben, aber die option bei den derzeit meist recht guten mb-steuerungen wäre definitiv ein mehrwert


----------



## Lickedy (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch für eine Steuerung.

Bin mal gespannt, wann be quiet so eine Version veröffentlichen möchte.


----------



## -FA- (1. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es persönlich finde PWM Lüfter besser. es ist viel einfacher wenn die lüfter voll automtisch gedsteuert werden und man nicht danach schauen muss. gut , das ist mit speedfan auch nicht nötig, aber man braucht nicht zusätzliche software auf dem pc die im hintergrund läuft. denn irgendwann geht nichst mher wenn man immer mehr hintergrundprogramme hat.


----------



## errat1c (1. Februar 2010)

PWM-Steuerung ist ein klarer Kaufgrund bzw ein klares Negativ, falls nicht vorhanden. Zwar ist das bei den 140er nicht so extrem, wie bei den 120er. Ich finde dennoch, dass es durchaus angebracht wäre, eine PWM-Version anzubieten!


----------



## omc1984 (1. Februar 2010)

die pwms machen einfach flexibler was die reglungen angeht...spannungsregelung funzt dann ja trotzdem noch!!


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

Ja finde ich sehr gut! Es wäre auch cool eine Temperaturgeregelte Lüftersteuerung wie Enermax zu machen!

Und ich würde mich über das Netzteil freuen


----------



## maikee (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Es sollte auch eine Version mit PWM geben.
So kann sich jeder entscheiden welche Art der Lüfter er bevorzugt und diese dann kaufen.


----------



## darklord2712 (1. Februar 2010)

Bin dafür! wie schon öfter gesagt wurde sind die dann ja auf jeden fall abwärtskompatibel zu 3pin oder lassen sich gegebenenfalls über die spannung regeln. Und um hitzköpfige Hardware zu kühlen finde ich PWM alle mal besser als Lüfter fest über Spannung zu regeln.


----------



## Predalon (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Ganz klar PWM gehört die Zukunft.


----------



## Masterchief (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden fall , wollte mein chieftec dragon noch mit 2x 140mm lüfter im deckel versehn wobei da die beleuchtung nebensächlich ist


----------



## Jarafi (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, das wäre wikrlich toll


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Februar 2010)

Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung
Also ich persönlich regle lieber per Spannung da ich es dann so einstellen kann wie ich will.
Außerdem passen die PWM-Lüfter nicht in die meisten Lüftersteuerrungen wenn man sie doch mal manuell regeln will.


----------



## M4tthi4s (1. Februar 2010)

Ich regle meine Lüfter ebenfalls stets per Spannung.
Ein Aquaero erledigt das bestens, somit benötige ich keine PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## grubsnek (1. Februar 2010)

[x] _Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

PWM-Regelung funktioniert bei meinem Board nicht.
_


----------



## Almerik (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, sollte es geben, auf jeden Fall .


----------



## darkycold (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Klares JA für PWM.

Benutze die AC 12025 mit PWM Sharing Technology.
Ist wirklich Klasse. 
Einfach das PWM Signal durchschleifen und bis zu 5 Lüfter steuern.
Wenn sie nicht so laut wären.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Gamer-King (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein

ich regel selber nach Bedarf


----------



## Gargoul (1. Februar 2010)

Nein, ich regel das selber. 
Alles Klar ?


----------



## DerJoshi (1. Februar 2010)

Ich selber hätte gerne PWM Lüfter bin aber Pleite  Aber ich finde das es einfach viel einfach ist und bin daher auch für die PWM Variante.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] nein.

ich liebe die kontrolle über spannung! es ist einfach und super zuverlässig. mit einer manuellen lüftersteuerung ist man nicht auf digitale einstellungen gebunden, die auch mal versagen können!  brauch ich leistung, dreh ich an den knöpfen und es bleibt auch so, will ich aber ein leises system, muss ich nichts einstellen und ähnliches und dreh einfach die regler, ohne das ich extra programme öffnen müsste!

zudem bei solch tollen lüfter ist auch die investition in eine Lüftersteuerung zu empfehlen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Sichtkegel (1. Februar 2010)

Nein, denn ich persöhnlich brauche soetwas nicht. Ich habe den Lüfter meiner Graka eine kurze Weile durch Speedfan und dem Zusatzprpgramm von Asus gesteuert, aber eigentlich nur aus langerweile. Wenn ich meinen Rechner hochfahre sollen sich alle Lüfter drehen und alles schön kühlen.


----------



## Lyran (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, PWM-Lüfter sind schon sehr komfortabel und solange der Preis angemessen bleibt, würde ich auch PWM Lüfter bevorzugen.


----------



## Holzschwein (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja natürlich! Ist einfach praktischer, und über die Spannung regeln kann man die dann trotzdem auch


----------



## gedoens (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein, ich regele über die Spannung

Leider gibt es Mainboards, die unbrauchbare PWM-Signale ausgeben. Einem Test zufolge gehört auch mein Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P dazu. Deswegen wird der CPU-Lüfter zb mit PWM überhaupt nicht geregelt, über die Spannung aber gehts natürlich. Daher für mich kein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## tomrei (1. Februar 2010)

ja 
so was sollte es geben
ich finde das besser als über spannungzu regeln


----------



## jumperm (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, Spannungsregelungen find ich unpraktisch!


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung


----------



## Thomas2605 (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Natürlich! Wäre dann Prima als CPU Lüfter für nen IFX 14 oder ähnlich einsetzbar!
Nach möglichkeit mit großen Regelbereich von 500-1500 U/min (oder wenigstens 1200 U/min)


----------



## Shefa (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja, ich bin unbedingt für PWM-Lüfter. Sie sind einfach viel einfacher zu steuern als andere Lüfter, und außerdem "abwärtskompatibel". Man kann sie also auch über die Spannung steuern. Ich benutze selber auch nur PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## Mike1 (1. Februar 2010)

[x]Nein

Mein Mainboard (und das war nicht besonders teuer) steuert auch nicht-PWM-Lüfter ganz hervorragend. So gesehen sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit für PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## kenji_91 (1. Februar 2010)

[JA] , denn man sollte bei so einem Preis einen guten Lüfter bekommen, der nicht durch 
selbst Hand anlegen gebändigt werden muss.


----------



## Michisauer (1. Februar 2010)

Da ich alle Lüfter in meinem System, die am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, per Speedfan steuere und die Lüfter, die nicht am Mainboard hängen per externer Lüftersteuerung (per Temperaturauslese im Gehäuse) steuere ist für mich ein PWM-Lüfter nicht nötig. N normaler reicht.
Allerdings ist ein PWM-Lüfter für andere sicher sinnvoll, für mich nicht.


----------



## Octopoth (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar auf jeden Fall!


----------



## NocternalPredator (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja - grade für die Lüfterregelung über CPU-Temperatur unverzichtbar! Mich stört es sehr, meine 3-Pin-Lüfter (u.A. dank Mainboard) auf einer Stufe laufen zu lassen.


----------



## King Horst (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, wäre auf jeden Fall super als Cpu-Lüfter geeignet, da die meisten Mainboards ja für den CPU-Lüfter PWM anbieten!


----------



## Bleifrei (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja, vor allem bei Lüftern für CPU-Kühler ist PWM sehr oft genutzt und  140mm Lüfter sind im Kühlersegment immer mehr im kommen.

p.s. Wenn man den PWM Lüfter auch gut per Spannung regeln könnte, wäre die 3Pin Variante überflüssig


----------



## Stonnor (1. Februar 2010)

[x]Nope, ich nehm lieber meine Lüftersteuerung und mach das von "Hand".


----------



## psychodad666 (1. Februar 2010)

ist mir eigentlich scheiß-egal. Ich wollte nurmal posten!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, natürlich  

Als CPU-Lüfter sehr gut geeignet, muss dann bei zu hoher Temp nicht von Hand aufdrehen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

Ich hab ne Aquaero, die kann nur über die Spannung regeln und das ist auch gut so.
12 Lüfter über PMW regeln, das will ich mal sehen. Gerade im Wakü Bereich sind normale Lüfter besser geeignet.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja
PWM macht das Steuern des Lüfters deutlich einfacher, unter anderem durch Programme wie SpeedFan. Bei einer Spannungsregelung ist die Geschwindigkeit immer an der momentanen Spannung gekoppelt, das ist etwas unflexibel.


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Februar 2010)

Ja ich finde 140mm Lüfter besser, bin bei meiner Wakü schon am umrüsten, und solang die PWM der Lüfter gut ist gerne auch mit, für mich ist wichtig, dass sie über die PWM eines Heatmasters steuerbar ist.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (1. Februar 2010)

PWM ist doch gut, vor allem wenn die Lüfter sehr sehr langsam rotieren sollen, 3Pin Modelle versagen dann gerne mal den Dienst, bzw geben kein korrektes Tachosignal mehr aus.
Auch laufen die meisten Lüfter bei der nötigen Minderspannung nicht mehr an.

Deswegen finde ich, dass PWN Modelle immer sinnvoll sind, gerade bei grossen und/oder langsamen Lüftern.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Februar 2010)

[X]Ja
Da es sowieso immer mehr Gehäuse gibt die 14cm Lüfter haben und mich Boards die keine "normalen" Lüfter mit dem 3-Pin Anschluss regeln können tierisch aufregen. 
Aka ich bräuchte keine klobige LüSt in meinem Rechner mehr.


----------



## deftones (1. Februar 2010)

man sollte den Mainboardhersteller mal sagen das die nen paar mehr 4Polige anschlüsse auf den Board unterbringen


----------



## BenGun_ (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein

Ich habe bisher nie PWM Lüfter verbaut und werde sie auch nie verbauen.
Lüfter regel ich immer über die Spannung. Diese Pulsweitenmodulation macht merkürdige Geräusche und außerdem schließe ich meine Lüfer eh nie ans Mainboard oder irgendwelchen kaufbaren Lüftersteuerungen an


----------



## Mr.Maison (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Unbedingt sollte PWN unterstützt werden.


----------



## shila92 (1. Februar 2010)

[Ja] Bin auch unbedingt dafür. 
Hab jetzt schon PWM-Lüfter im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (1. Februar 2010)

[Nein] - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

Außer dem *120mm * PWM CPU Lüfter läuft bei mir alles über Spannung (Lüftersteuerung)


----------



## Sp3cht (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe mich für die Einführung der PWM - Version entschieden, weil ich es gern hab, die dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen zu können.


----------



## Maeyae (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich regel über Spannung, entweder mit ner externen Steuerung oder mit der auf den Mainboards vorhandenen Lüftersteuerung. Deshalb benötige ich persönlich keine PWN-Version.


----------



## JoeTheShoW (1. Februar 2010)

[x] JA! Ich bin meiner Meinung dass es nur noch PWM Lüfter geben sollte, da sie sowieso Abwärtskompatibel sind und daher nur Vorteile entstehen.

Gruß
JoeTheShoW


----------



## Chrno (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, für PWM. Denn ich denke, dass nicht alle eine Lüftersteuerung einbauen. Und 140 kommt immer mehr in Mode.


----------



## Oslo (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es sie geben sollte, finde nimmt einem auch etwas Arbeit ab.

Gruß


----------



## esszett (1. Februar 2010)

[x] ja...

wenn sich der 140er pwm - so wie der 120er pwm - ebenfalls sehr gut mittels spannungsaenderungen regeln laesst, dann wuerde ich die usc-version sogar gaenzlich einsparen und stattdessen einen adapter (4- zu 3pin) beilegen, der dem user die wahl laesst...

gruSZ


----------



## BlackDragon (1. Februar 2010)

Bin auch für einen PWM-Lüfter, da man sie noch langsamer regeln kann als die Lüfter mit 3-poligen Anschluss.

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## Arkogei (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

Ich bräuchte es nicht, da ich meine Lüfter übers Mainboard (50%) und über eine Lüftersteurung laufen hab, aber es ist trotzdem bestimmt sinnvoll eine PWM Version rauszubringen, weil man dann die Wahl hat und das ist immer gut.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle die Lüfter über Spannung!

Mir fehlt eine Softwarekontolle, womit ich PWM-Lüfter z.B. auch vom Desktop aus regeln kann.


----------



## silent_freak (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Meines Erachtens für einen Silentbetrieb unverzichtbar - wegen des nicht vorhandenen Problems mit der Anlaufspannung - zudem kann man das ganze sowohl über software als auch bios steuern, ich würd meinen PC sofort neu ausstatten, da ich für mein neues Gehäuse sowieso unten (liegend) einen 140er brauche


----------



## Lordac (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde es gut finden wenn es den Lüfter sowohl mit als auch ohne PWM gibt, somit deckt man beide Käuferbereiche ab.

Ich selbst lasse meine Lüfter allerdings mit Nenndrehzahl laufen weil mit ein konstantes Laufgeräusch lieber ist als wenn der Lüfter oft hoch/runter regelt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Februar 2010)

benutze pwm bisher kaum, aber es würde ins programm passen und die konkurrenz weiter erblassen lassen


----------



## Nighty101 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch sehr über eine PWM-Version freuen, da mein Mainboard das unterstützt.

Mfg Night


----------



## micky12 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, weil man sie ohne Lüftersteuerung viel besser regeln kann


----------



## HorrorAmeise (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden Fall


----------



## cmd (1. Februar 2010)

so große lüfter kaufe ich, weil sie leise sein sollen.
und dazu gehöhrt für mich, dass immer in der gleichen langsamen drehzahl rotieren.
brauche keine pwm


----------



## don-M4verick (1. Februar 2010)

Klaro.

PWM lässt sich besser regeln, was die Anlaufspannung angeht. Manche Lüfter machen bei niedrigen Spannungen mehr Lärm (Motorensurren, Laufruhe etc).
Weiß nicht, ob das bei be quiet schon aufgefallen ist  .
Und wenn man PWN nicht nutzen will, beschränkt man sich halt auf 3Pins
Als ergänzendes Produkt auf jeden Fall eine Markteinführung wert!


----------



## Species0001 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein, ich regle meine Lüfter über eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Taitan (1. Februar 2010)

[x] nein,

bei einem PWM Lüfter stört mich dieses hochsurren und wieder leise werden


----------



## ACGalahad (1. Februar 2010)

PWM Fähigkeit ist für mich ein KO Kriterium bei der Auswahl der Lüfter.


----------



## 4Kerner (1. Februar 2010)

(x) Ja, denn ich möchte erstens meinen CPU-Lüfter ohne Zusatzprogramme/ BIOS-Einstellungen sofort nach dem Einstecken leise betreiben können und zweitens habe ich mit qualitativen PWM-Lüftern noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht!

Allen und mir:
Viel Glück!


----------



## Spartaner25 (1. Februar 2010)

Jetzt gibt es von Be quiet in allen Grössen PWM-Lüfter 80,92,120 und (vielleicht) 140.Das einzige was jetzt noch wirklich fehlt wäre eine gute Pwm-Lüftersteuerung. Ich selber habe vor kurzem die 80mm version eingebaut und erstaunt was ein Netzteilhersteller 
alles konstruieren und bauen kann .
Übrigens muss man sich auch fragen in wie weit das nötig ist, da selbst der 80mm Quirl bei 12 Volt unhörbar ist

Also weiter so Be quiet .


----------



## konstantinkk (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung,
140mm Lüfter sind meist Gehäuselüfter und werden folglich meist per Lüftersteuerung, falls vorhanden, oder nur so am Mainbord betrieben. Ein Mainbord bietet aber meist nur wenige PWM Stäckplätze, die für CPU-Kühler gedacht sind. Auch wenn es kein Hinderniss für mich wäre würde ich mich also gegen die PWM-Version entscheiden.


----------



## Michi26206 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] ja
ich halte auch die PWM-Lüfter für Zukunfts trächtiger, da man einfach flexibler ist. u.a. kann man ihn dann auch auf nem CPU-Kühler verwenden.


----------



## Goliath110 (1. Februar 2010)

[JA]

Es gibt viel zu wenig gute PWM-Lüfter am Markt!
Mein Asus-Board kann Lüfter mit 3-Pin-Anschluß nicht regeln, somit bin ich auf PWM-Lüfter angewiesen. Ich habe zwar eine Lüftersteuerung aber ich vergesse manchmal sie hochzudrehen wenn ich zocke und da mein Q6600 bei 3,6GHz läuft, ist es ganz gut wenn das Board dann die Regelung übernimmt.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja

Ein ganz klares Ja von mir zu der Idee!! Ich bin wie viele andere der Meinung, dass es von guten Lüftern immer auch eine PWM-Version geben sollte. Zumindest von den Lüftern in den Standardgrößen 80mm, 92mm, 120mm und 140mm. Gerade die Silentwingslüfter sind doch dafür predistiniert Standard-Lüfter von Gehäusen und Kühlern zu ersetzen! Da darf eine PWM-Version nicht fehlen!! Es gibt eh viel zu wenig gute PWMer


----------



## _Mort_ (1. Februar 2010)

Mir ist eine PWM Version lieber als ein Widerstandsadapter. Dafür


----------



## JAG-7 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür. So einen würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## beatnuts (1. Februar 2010)

Bei sieben Lüftern kann man sowas gut gebrauchen .
Da ich nicht auf Luft verzichte .
Dann mal los .


----------



## Citynomad (1. Februar 2010)

[X] JA, unbedingt so bringen

Wie sagt man so schön... PWM FTW 

PWM lässt sich einfach genauer und weiter runterregeln


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Februar 2010)

[x]*Ja*

Eine PWM Regelung wär dann perfekt um den Lüfter auf den CPU-Kühler zu schnallen und zu regeln...


----------



## Smoke (1. Februar 2010)

...vllt bin ich nicht mehr up to date... 

aber ein lüfter der über PWM gesteuert wird verursacht doch bei minderer qualität den ein oder anderen hochfrequenten (leisen aber sehr gut hörbaren) ton der richtig nerven kann!?!?

Hatte mal die erfahrung gemacht mit einer Lüftersteuerung.....


----------



## floriletterman (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja 
So kann man auch bei nicht versierten Computer Usern den Rechner bei wenig Leistung ruhig stellen und muss sich keine Sorgen um mögliche Wärme Probleme machen.


----------



## Mr__47 (1. Februar 2010)

[Ja]
Eigentlich brauch man ja nur eine Variante mit PWM-Anschluss, man kann sie ja schließlich auch in 3polige Anschlüsse stecken, es sei denn sie kosten für den Hersteller wesentlich mehr :p. Hoffentlich erscheint auch wieder eine PCGH-Edition, hätte dann den ultimativen 140mm Lüfter für mein Gehäuse gefunden,in Schwarz nehm ich ihn natürlich auch ^^
Hab ja schließlich bereits einen 120er in meinem Netzteil un in einem anderen Pc verbaut .


----------



## chefmarkus (1. Februar 2010)

[Nein]
Nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## meisterraudi (1. Februar 2010)

[x] Na klar. Wäre ich dran interessiert, wenn Gesamtkonzept stimmt (Preis, Kühlleistung und vor allem Lautstärke )


----------



## nassa (1. Februar 2010)

Noctua-Killer.

Falls Be-Quiet einen Lüfter mit PWM-Steuerung herausbringt, würde dieser für mich eine Alternative zum 140mm Fan von Noctua sein. 

Denn das ist ein kleines Manko, welches mich häufig nervt.

Super wäre aber ein Adapter, der mitgeliefert werden würde. So könnte man den Lüfter trotzdem noch an einem Anschluss, welcher über reine Spannung regelt betreiben.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ja, denn viele MB-Lüftersteuerungen für den CPU sind nur über PWM brauchbar!


----------



## pHneutral (1. Februar 2010)

jup - bin für PWM - Version!


----------



## Sonic51 (1. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden fall sollte der auch als PWM kommen! Dann kann man seine 140/280/420er usw -Radis auch ganz leise belüften lassen 
Das es zudem bequemer ist die Lüfter dann zu regeln ist wohl jedem klar


----------



## SB94 (1. Februar 2010)

[x] ja, da PWM abwärtskompatibel ist, somit keine Nachteile, sondern nur Vorteile hat; außerdem -für be quiet praktisch- somit eine Größere Käufergruppe angesprochen


----------



## pr0g (1. Februar 2010)

[X]Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung
Ich hab meine Skythe Kaze Master, damit geht das Regeln gut, außerdem unterstützt mein Mainboard außer für CPU-Lüfter kein PWM.
Daher -> brauche ich nicht


----------



## smirking-joe88 (2. Februar 2010)

[X] _Nein_

Ich regle meine Lüfter alle selbst, ist manchem vllt zu umständlich, mir aber auf jeden Fall lieber so. Außerdem benutzte ich normalerweise nur Lüfter, die auch bei maximaler Drezahl sehr leise sind und man sie eigentlich gar nicht regeln müsste.

Aber beQuiet darf von mir aus gerne den 140er auch mit PWM anbieten. Es gibt ja durchaus einige, die das wollen und man kann sie ja auch an einem 3-Pin-Anschluss betreiben

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## AlexKL77 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja.Kann doch nicht schaden.


----------



## Xylezz (2. Februar 2010)

Nein ich würde es nicht nutzen, regle alle meine Lüfter selber, ist mir einfach lieber als PWM.

Solange sie weiterhin die 3-Pin USC anbieten ist es mir aber Wumpe ob noch ein PWM Lüfter rauskommt


----------



## Highlander (2. Februar 2010)

[x] ja wäre vielleicht ne Alternative für meinen derzeitigen 140er Lüfter.


----------



## lionheart2000de (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 140 mm*

*Wünscht Ihr Euch eine PWM-Version des be quiet! Silent Wings 140 mm?*

*Nein! *

Finde ich völlig unwichtig und überflüssig, die Regelung über die Spannung geht auf den meisten Mainboards so einfach und komfortabel, daß ich einen PWM-Lüfter nicht benutzen würde. Ich hatte mal einen an meinem Asus-Board und dieses ständige Rauf- und Runtergeregele ist mir so auf den Sack gegangen, daß ich den PWM-Lüfter dann gegen einen normalen 3-Pol-Lüfter getauscht hab.


----------



## Maeximum30 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] ja, weil es langfristig einfach schlauer ist, bei einem MIIIF sind nur noch 4 pol Lüfteranschlüsse beim Board vorhanden, Lian Li Tower zb. haben in der Front nur noch 14er verbaut.


----------



## ILT123 (2. Februar 2010)

ja na klar macht das Sinn, ich bau mir bald n neues System zusammen, da würde ich sicher noch auf die Version warten können. Gute Kühlung und leiser Betrieb, so muss es sein


----------



## Myrkvidr (2. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja!

Ich regele alle Lüfter über PWM und 4-pin ist halt abwärtskompatibel. Die paar Cent mehr sind das Feature nun wirklich wert


----------



## HarryHirn (2. Februar 2010)

Natürlich PWM, denn ne PWM ist mit nem kleinen Microcontroller beim Selbstbau einer eigenen Lüftersteuerung wesentlich einfacher realisierbar als eine Spannungssteuerung.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (2. Februar 2010)

Für mich persönlich hat es zwar kaum einen Vorteil, trotzdem denke ich eine PWM Version ist heute fast schon Pflicht. Was mich aber viel mehr freut, ist die Tatsache, dass es nun endlich auch 140er Lüfter von BeQuiet gibt. 
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung falls es die schon länger gibt, ich kenne diesen erst seit ein paar Tagen.

Grüße


----------



## FrankTheGhost (2. Februar 2010)

*Nein!*
*Begründung:*
Persönlich habe ich keinen Bedarf nach einem PWM-Lüfter, da ich einen 4Pin Stecker nicht an mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro bzw. meine Aquastream XT Ultra anschließen kann, weil diese nur maximal 3Pin große Stecker zulassen.
An mein Mainboard, welches 4Pin Anschlüße bereitstellt, wird allein schon aus rein ästhetischen Gründen kein Lüfterkabel angeschlossen. 
Sie sind überall auf der Platine verteilt und die Kabel müssten kreuz und quer zwischen den Wasserschläuchen verlegt werden und würden so die klar strukturierte Optik zerstören. 
Außerdem reichen die Anschlüsse von der Anzahl her nicht aus, um alle meine 7 Lüfter zu speisen, weshalb ich einen Mischbetreib aus PWM- und nicht-PWM-Lüftern fahren müsste.
Das würde den Vorteil der Leiserregelung zerstören, wobei die BeQuiet Silentwings USC sowieso unhörbar sind und eine Regelung somit überflüssig ist. 
Meine Hardware bedankt sich augrund der nierdirgeren Temperaturen und folglich steigt die Lebenserwartung.
*Fazit:* 
Die BeQuiet Silentwings USC 120mm und 140mm Lüfter sind unhörbar, zugleich durchsatzstark und für mich auch ohne PWM perfekte Lüfter .


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Dadurch, dass der PWM-Lüfter keine Mindestspannung benötigt und zudem eh abwärtskompatibel ist, ist der PWM-Lüfter für mich die bessere Wahl.

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja 

Ein 23mm wäre auch cool!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

[X]kein Interesse an Lüftern mit PWM


----------



## Regen23 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

Ich halte nichts von PWM und die paar Lüfter in meinen Systemen steuer ich über die Spannung (Aquaero), von daher können die sich eine PWM-version ruhig sparen.


----------



## H@buster (2. Februar 2010)

Solange es dadurch nicht zum klackern kommt auf jeden Fall
[x]JA!


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> [x] Ja klar, meiner Meinung nach sollte es nur noch PWM ansteuerbare Lüfter geben, da Sie dann eh Abwärtskompatibel wären und so dem Nutzer mehr Spielraum im Einsatzbereich ermöglichen würde.
> 
> Mit PWM würde ich mir selbst auch 2 solcher Lüfter zulegen  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Traubibaer (2. Februar 2010)

PWM ist meines Erachtens immer die bessere Wahl. Das Angebot an pwm-gesteuerten 140mm-Lüftern ist doch sehr begrenzt. Es wäre doch sehr erfreulich, wenn gerade ein Qualitätslüfter, wie der Silent Wings dazu kommt. Ich hoffe, den kann man dann auch mit Halteklammern befestigen.


----------



## kress (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja umbedingt, PWM gesteuerte Lüfter find ich gut, da man sie nach belieben regeln kann und auf der gewünschten Geschwindigkeit/Lautstärke läuft.


----------



## RatMar (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, PWM Lüfter,

da ich bei meinen ASUS und Gigabyte Boards bisher immer mit PWM gut gefahren bin. Da ja auch immer mehr Gehäuse Platz für 140er Lüfter bieten und auch immer mehr Mainboards zusätzliche PWM Anschlüsse bieten, ist eine solche Kombination doch sehr nützlich und sinnvoll


----------



## godtake (2. Februar 2010)

Hallöle, 
ich schließe mich der "Nein"- Fraktion an. Die Problematik sehe ich darin, dass meines Wissens nach
die meisten Boards PWM nur für den CPU- Lüfter anbieten, ich persönlich hatte bisher kaum Mobos
in der Hand, die mehr als einen PWM- Anschluss haben - ebenso die Lüftersteuerungen (incl. Aquaero in meinem Fall) die auch nur über Spannung regeln.

Da es aber ja keine Probleme damit gibt, einen PWM- Lüfter am 3-Pol zu betreiben ist es ein nettes Gimmick, meiner Meinung nach aber ohne ernsthaften nutzen. 

Grüße, godtake


----------



## bLu3t0oth (2. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe es genauso wie godtake..
Es wäre nicht zwingend notwendig, jedoch ein Nettes Gimmick...
Optimal wäre wohl PWM mit einem kleinen Stecker auf 3 Pol und so wären dann alle zufrieden


----------



## Morytox (2. Februar 2010)

Eine PWM Funktion für den Silent wings würde aus meiner Sicht viel sinn machen!

Zum einen werden die 140 mm Lüfter ja hauptsächlich An CPU-Kühlern verwendet da einigen Gehäusen oder eher vielen noch die entsprechenden Bohrungen für 40 MM lüfter fehlen. Und grade in diesem Einsatzgebiet macht dann PWM sinn. Aus meiner sicht gibt es mehr User die ihre Lüfter direkt am Mainboard betreiben als diese selbst über die Spannung zu regeln da das manchmal ein nicht unerheblicher mehraufwand ist. Wenn dann ein Board mit guter Lüftersteuerung (siehe Gigabyte) vorhanden ist sehe ich auch selber keinen grund diese Funktion nicht zu nutzen.
Ein nachteil würde sich ja auch nicht ergeben da diese immernoch über die Spannung geregelt werden können ! 
Es wäre eine gute nützliche Innovation !
Immer weiter so Be Quiet!


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja.

Als Lüfter für CPU-Kühler, wäre das eine sinnvolle Ergänzung des Produktreihe. Für den Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter hat sich PWM noch nicht durchgesetzt; auch Mangels PWM-Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Motherboard.


----------



## Classisi (2. Februar 2010)

Ein ganz klares ja! PWM ist mittlerweile standard, was auch Nachteile hat. Meinen normalen Noctua Lüfter kann ich mit meinem Asus Board nicht mehr steuern, deshalb würde ich bei einer Neuanschaffung auch nur PWM-Lüfter kaufen. 
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## linus73 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja!

Ich finde es sollten alle Lüfter mit PWM ausgestattet sein damit man sie über's Board ansteuern kann.


----------



## matthias2304 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja 
ganz klar, hat einfach den vorteil, dass sie mit dem gerade von mir benötigten luftumsatz und somit lautstärke laufen lassen kann!


----------



## mbuettne (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, PWM Lüfter zu steuern ist viel einfacher als ohne.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde auch nein sagen da ich alles über das Mobo regele und auch über Lüftersteuerung und Speedfan.
Also von da her braucht man es nicht zwingend voralem wenn man die volle Leistung braucht, ist es ja im Vorteil das der Lüfter kein PWM hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Amokhahn (2. Februar 2010)

[x]JA der PWM Lüfter soll kommen.

Ich regel zwar meine Lüfter alle über Spannung, 3 davon steuert das Be Quiet Straight Power 700W, aber ein 140mm Lüfter im PWM Ausführung vervollständigt das Produktportfolio. Wollte mir schon das 140mm USC Modell kaufen, aber es ist trotz offizieller Verfügbarkeit seit 05.01.2010 noch immer nicht lieferbar. Hoffe das ändert sich bald.

Mein Kompliment an dieser Stelle mal an BE Quiet, mit den Silent Wings Lüftern ist ein großer Wurf gelungen. Ich verbaue die Lüfter seit es sie gibt ausschließlich in allen Systemen.


----------



## Atosch (2. Februar 2010)

Ich würde Sagen Ja wäre gut, Da man PWR Lüfter ja auch ver Volt regeln kann. Aber nur wenn er nicht mehr kostet.

Aber noch besser fände ich eine weiße PCGH Edition.


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2010)

(X) Ja!!
Wenn es nicht von Vorteil wäre dann hätte man diese Erfindung wohl nicht gemacht...ich hab schon einiges mit PC Hardware gemacht aber ich hab bisher nie einen Lüfter über die Spannung geregelt...


----------



## cfos242 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
Ich kann zwar die RPM mit der Spannung steuern, aber PWM ist bequemer. 
Zudem dass die Lüftersteuerung bei meinem Case (Xigmatek Midgard) hinten sitzt und ich jedes Mal erst hinter den Rechner kriechen muss.


----------



## klefreak (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, eine PWM Steuerung ist interessant, sofern sie:

A: "lautlos" arbeitet und keinen Fiependen Lüfter erzeugt
B: der Preis dadurch gleich bleibt.

mfg klemens


----------



## Mandavar (2. Februar 2010)

Ja!

PWM ist fü mich eine absolute Kaufentscheidung. Ich kaufe garkeine Lüfter ohne PWM mehr. Ich habe schon einige male überlegt, ob ich den 140mm Silnet Wing kaufen sollte, und bin immer am fehlenden PWM hängen geblieben.


----------



## rodionmarx (2. Februar 2010)

Bin auch für eine PWM Version, dann Würde ich auch glatt den Noctua eigenen Lüfter auf dem Kühler gegen den 140 be quiet! tauschen


----------



## der_george (2. Februar 2010)

Ja!
eine größere Auswahl kann nur besser sein.
Auf was ich mich auch freuen würde:
-Montageset für Montage auf Köhlkörpern mit Bügelbefestigung. (Ein passender Kunststoffrahmen)
-Mehr Lüftergrößen. (vorallem kleine und flachere die man dann auch auf Grafikkarten usw. einsetzen kann. Bsp. 10mm Dicke in 60, 80 und 100mm)
-Mehr Sonder-Editione, wie die PCGH Version, nurin anderen Farben.
-Eine Version mit Beleuchtung, oder in der nächsten Revision vorhandene Bohrungen für Leds. (Die zur Luftstromoptimierung auch nur von hinten angestanzt sein könnten.)
-Technische Zeichnungen der Lüfter auf der Homepage sodass, wenn man einen Casecon oder ähnliches plant die (genauen! -> 80mm Silentwings ist bspw. ca.82mm*26mm) Abmessungen hat. Sehr gute Sketchup/profi3dCAD-baugruppen Modelle wären sicherlich auch sehr nett. Auch verkaufsfördernd. 

Wenn es all' diese Sachen geben würde dann wären die Silentwings, die jetzt schon nahezu perfekt sind die Referenz für jeden Lüfterwunsch.
MfG :0)


----------



## Reinhard49 (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich finde man ist einfach besser gestellt von der Flexibilität.


----------



## Brunhilde53 (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich will selbst schnell entscheiden, wie ich regle.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2010)

Über eine solche Ausführung von dem Lüfter würde ich mich sehr freuen, dann kann ich endlich den Thermaltakebrülllüfter in der Gehäusefront rausschmeißen .


----------



## ToTm@n (2. Februar 2010)

_[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung_ 

Regel ich schon so seit´n paar Jährchen


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. Februar 2010)

Ja [x]
PWM-Lüfter sind einfach viel praktischer.


----------



## hawk89ger (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja. Auf jeden Fall sollte es eine solche Version geben.
     Ich hab das zwar bisher bei den 3pin Lüftern per Spannung gemacht,   
     aber  das ist auf Dauer nervig.
     Es sollten mehr solcher Lüfter in den Handel gebracht werden.

Gruß hawk


----------



## paul8180 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Klar, die Nachfrage wird sicher da sein


----------



## Degenar (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
aufjedenfall.....ich habe meinen pc gerne lautlos wenn ich nur surfe...mich regt es total auf das nicht mehr lüfter anschlüsse mit pwm an meinem mainbaord sind 

MFG
Degenar


----------



## besserwisser18 (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
unbedingt, ich will mich nicht immer zur lüftersteuerung duchkämpfen (slotblende )


----------



## Dr.900 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich finde PWM auch überaus praktisch und vorallem für die etwas unerfahrenen User leichter zu händeln als über Spannung zu regeln.

Abgesehen davon gäbe es dann mal einen richtig guten lüfter in 140mm


----------



## Firestriker (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, denn das regeln per PWM ist einfacher, sicherer und meistens auch leiser.


----------



## windows (2. Februar 2010)

Will gewinnen *sabber*


----------



## Dr.Speed (2. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, dass sich der Silent Wings PWM 140mm vor allem auf High Eng Kühlern, wie dem IFX-14. dem Megahlems oder dem Noctua NH-D14 gut macht. Ich selber verwende eine Mischung aus PWM geregelten und über Spannung geregelten Lüftern und es nervt mich, dass ich bei den Spannungsgeregelten immer wieder nachregeln muss.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (2. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja
Klar, man freut sich immer, wenn man mehrere Optionen zur Auswahl hat, gerade bei einem so beliebten Lüftermodell


----------



## Broiler (2. Februar 2010)

[Ja] , da man beim zocken weniger von lauten Geräuschen gestört wird und für höchstleistung (z.B. bei Crysis) nicht immer erst die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter erhöhen muss, also ist es sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## daniel2843 (2. Februar 2010)

[ja] für leute die nicht konstante Lüfterdrehzahlen wollen. Ich hab momentan 2 120 USC drin auf 7V. sind echt super. 

Ich hoffe demnächst ist auch mal ne 180mm Version geplant.


----------



## johnnyGT (2. Februar 2010)

[nein]
jemand der sich solche Lüfter kauft , weis was er da in der Hand hat, also wird jener auch selber nach seinen ansprüchen den Lüfter einstellen.


----------



## skm (2. Februar 2010)

[ja]
Bevorzuge Lüfter mit einem PWM Anschluss, den warum sich selbst um Einstellungen kümmern, wenn es auch automatisch geht?
Silent Wings mit PWM Anschluss würden den Lüftermarkt definitv bereichern und wären ideal für CPU Kühler geeignet.

P.S: Klasse Aktion von BeQuiet, die potentiellen Kunden mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## da brew (2. Februar 2010)

Ich kauf nur noch PWM-Lüfter. Wird Zeit, dass es da mal etwas mehr Auswahl gibt! Von daher:


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2010)

Eine PWM-Version wäre sicherlicht nicht zu Aufwendig für be quiet und doch sehr Sinnvoll. 
Würde mich über die Änderung freuen wie natürlich über einen Preis


----------



## Mokki (2. Februar 2010)

[x] JA

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eine PWM-Version dieses Lüfters geben, da man ihn so sehr schnell und einfach regeln kann. 
Ich hatte erst vor einer Woche einen PC mit einem 120mm lüfter den man nur über einen 3-poligen Stecker anschließen konnte. Ohne Spannungs-Regulierung hat dieser Lüfter voll aufgedreht und hat alle anderen Kühler übertönt. Mit einer PWM-Version wäre das Regeln der Drehzahl nach meiner Meinung wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Die Harke (2. Februar 2010)

Ich regle alle meine Lüfter mit dem erstklassigen Zalman Fan Mate 2.
Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit, das auch weiter so machen. Es hat sich bei mir bisher immer bewährt.


----------



## bonzebonze (2. Februar 2010)

Ich finde PWM Lüfter auch sehr gut, da sie, wie schon öfters genannt, auch mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen ruhig laufen können. Außerdem ist es noch angenehmer, wenn die Lüfter erst hochdrehen, wenn die Temperatur steigt.


----------



## Mosed (2. Februar 2010)

Derzeit habe ich selber zwar keinen Bedarf, aber dass kann sich ja noch ändern. Und es gibt sicherlich welche, die den gebrauchen können. Also ein klares: Ja.


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Februar 2010)

So sollte es sein, der Lüfter sollte nur dann Richtig drehen wenn er auch gebraucht wird umd die Abwärme abzu transportieren


----------



## TK8a (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Aber die Preisdifferenz sollte nicht zu groß werden.


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. Februar 2010)

Bin auch klar für die Art der Lüfte. Besitze selbst zwei und es gibt nix besseres


----------



## Lethalotic (2. Februar 2010)

Die Lüfter sind top wenn sie noch ne PWM - Reglung bekommen machst sie das absolut perfekt.


----------



## leorphee (2. Februar 2010)

Im Grunde ist es mir egal, da ich eine Lüftersteuerung habe, aber der eine oder andere wüder sich sicherlich darüber freuen... Und ich über so ein Netzteil...


----------



## timee95 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich lasse die silent wings (120) immer auf 100% laufen da die Lautstärke eh schön niedrig ist. Von daher brauche ich keine PWM gesteuerten Lüfter.


----------



## mycel-x (2. Februar 2010)

Moin.
Auf jeden Fall sollte der 140er auch per PWM steuerbar sein um Ihn durch die intigrierte Mainboardlüftersteuerung als Gehäuselüfter regeln zu können.Oder halt um Ihn auf große CPU Towerkühler zu schnallen wo die Lüfter ja zum großen Teil per PWM geregelt werden.


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Auf jeden Fall, ich würde mir so ein Teil auf jeden Fall zulegen. Auch wenn es welche gibt, die keinen brauchen, ist es nie schlecht ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Produkten auf dem Markt zu haben.

Mfg,

Kazoo


----------



## Al-x1983 (3. Februar 2010)

Im Moment mach ich das über die Spannung, aber Grundsätzlich wär das mit Sicherheit kein Fehler


----------



## Slipknot79 (3. Februar 2010)

PWM (onboard@Lüfter) natürlich, man muss nicht umständlich ins BIOS rein oder irgendwelche Tools installieren.


----------



## Pourl (3. Februar 2010)

_Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

_Für mich wäre PWM kein Kaufgrund, da ich meine Lüfter selber Steuern möchte. Dies tue ich mit meinem Frontpanel oder dem Tool Speedfan.

MfG


----------



## name_th (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, für mich wäre PWM ein Kaufgrund. Deshalb sollte unbedingt eine 140-Millimeter-Version mit PWM geben.


----------



## püschi (3. Februar 2010)

Auf Grund meines Mainboard wäre ich auch mit einer 3-Pin Version zufrieden, allerdings wäre es für die "Allgemeinheit" eine PWM-Edition sicherlich sinnvoll(er).


----------



## rayvip (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja auf jeden Fall und wenn mehr Gehäuse herauskommen in denen man die Lüfter verbauen kann klingt das sehr attraktiv. Bisher setze ich auf 120er und 92er Lüfter aus der SilentWings Serie und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Geregelt werden diese bisher über ein be quiet! Netzteil.

MfG Ray


----------



## Jan565 (3. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja, denn PWM hat doch den vorteil, bei Leuten die keine Lüftersteuerung haben, dass die die Lüfter über ein Programm steuern können. Ist aus meiner sicht sehr sinnvoll sowas.


----------



## hyperionical (3. Februar 2010)

[X]Jein, den an sich ist sowas schon sehr praktisch,

aber von meinem Standpunkt aus unnötig, da meine 20 120mm BQs sowieso zusammengelötet sind.
Aber das NT nehm ich gerne, kann ich die nächste Aufrüstung in die Graka stecken.


----------



## headcracker (3. Februar 2010)

Ja klar wünsch ich mir eine PWM-Version! Warum auch nicht? Dadurch lässt sich der Lüfter ganz klar bequemer steuern. 
Ich meine, warum mit den Spannungen rumschlagen, wenn es per PWM geht!?


----------



## velocifer (3. Februar 2010)

Salve,
ich würde den 140er PWM kaufen. Starker leiser Lüfter der hochdreht wenn es nötig ist. So sollte es sein.

Gruß aus dem verregeten Rosenheim


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2010)

Nein, ich nutze keine Lüftersteuerung - 1200 UPM sind kaum hörbar und wirklich nicht störend - aber völlig ausreichend zur Kühlung, daher kein Bedarf.


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja auf jeden Fall, 

wenn es nicht benötigt wird kann man ihn immer noch an einen 3Pin Stecker anschließen.


----------



## TyPe_X (3. Februar 2010)

Aufjedenfall JA, da mir eine Regulierbarkeit der Lüfter sehr wichtig ist.

MfG TyPe


----------



## -Numb- (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, auf jeden fall!
is ne parktische sache und viel luft is wichtig...


----------



## Melcat (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, da manche Mainboards mit PWM Anschluss keine 3 Pin Lüfter regeln können =/. Außerdem hat mein Gehäuse noch zwei Plätze für 140mm Lüfter und da bieten sich doch die sehr leisen Be Quiet Silent Wing 140mm an 

Melcat


----------



## Gastowski (3. Februar 2010)

Von mir ein klares JA für die PWM Lüfter... die Vorteile wurden schon oft genung genannt glaube ich.


Grüße.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Februar 2010)

[x] JA klaro 

ich regele auch lieber ueber die PWN steuerung! Meine gehaeuseluefter laufen fast alle ueber PWN 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## erel68 (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja natürlich, dann kann der Lüfter direkt an das BeQuit-DarkPower-Netzteil oder das entsprechende Mainboard angeschlossen und von diese optimal geregelt werden.

MfG
Erel 68


----------



## NCphalon (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein, ich hab nur einen PWM anschluss aufm Board un darin steckt der CPU Lüfter, Gehäuselüfter regle ich eh net.


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja



> ganz klar, hat einfach den vorteil das quasi keine mindest Spannung zum anlaufen gibt und man weiter runter regeln kann


Genauso sehe ich das auch.. und nicht alle Mainboards haben optimale Lüftersteuerungen. Manuell geht es immer noch am besten und schnellsten. Deshalb wünsche ich mir auch eine PWM-Regulierung! Kaufen würde ich den Lüfter dann auf jeden Fall.

Gruß, theLamer


----------



## schlumpf666 (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja!
Sollte auf jeden fall kommen, bin sowieso grad am schauen wegen neuen lüftern... der würde da genau richtig kommen!!


----------



## tobi757 (3. Februar 2010)

Viel wichtiger als PWM wäre wie ich finde ein be quiet Lüfter mit LED-Beleuchtung


----------



## smallmatu (3. Februar 2010)

Mein Gehaüse von Lancool bietet mir die Möglichkeit 140 Lüfter einzubauen.Bisher habe ich über die Regelung der Spannung die Lüfter gesteuert das führte immer wieder zu irgend einem Problem.Am einfachsten ist es doch über PWM zu regeln.Man ist immer auf der sicheren Seite.Deshalb würde ich es gut finden wenn diese Lüfterversion hergestellt wird.


----------



## Lynx (3. Februar 2010)

Nope ich bleib bei der Spannung, da ich alle Radiatorlüfter nicht über das MB steuern kann


----------



## belle (3. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
Ich bevorzuge auch PWM-gesteuerte Lüfter...


----------



## unLieb (4. Februar 2010)

Gab leider kein "Mir egal" daher habe ich mal für [X] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung - gestimmt. 

Im Moment macht das für mich noch keinen großen Unterschied ob ich per PWM steuer oder mit 3Pin.


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Sollte PWM nicht gewünscht laufen, kann ich den Lüfter immernoch über per Lüftersteuerung manuell ansteuern.


----------



## Jared566 (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein, da ich meine Lüfter alle über die Spannung regele.


----------



## Freiwelt (4. Februar 2010)

Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung 

Das reicht mir im Moment völlig.


----------



## Gadteman (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja mit PWM

Auch ich finde, das kleine "zusatzfeature" tut keinem weg, somit lässt sich der Lüfter entweder 4Pin PWM betreiben oder 3Pin über normale Lüfersteuerung. Braucht man nicht Lüfter "doppelt" kaufen. Wer PWM net mag muss es ja nicht kaufen


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Februar 2010)

Gadteman schrieb:


> [x] Ja mit PWM
> 
> Auch ich finde, das kleine "zusatzfeature" tut keinem weg, somit lässt sich der Lüfter entweder 4Pin PWM betreiben oder 3Pin über normale Lüfersteuerung. Braucht man nicht Lüfter "doppelt" kaufen. Wer PWM net mag muss es ja nicht kaufen


Wer PWM nicht mag, kann einfach trotzdem über die Spannung gehen. Bei meine Lüftersteurung sind die Anschlüsse extra breit damit da auch PWM's hinpassen, auch wenn kein Kontakt vorhanden ist und über die Spannung reguliert wird.

Es sollte nur noch PWM's geben, mein CPU Lüfter läuft z.B. erst nach 5 min an, vorher ruckelt der nur so rum, genau wie die anderen Lüfter die ich nach der CPU Temperatur regeln lasse (Heck & Deckel). Über PWM wär das gar kein Problem. 
Naja wenigstens hat mein Crosshair II Formular eine vernünftige Lüftersteurung vom BIOS aus auf allen Anschlüssen, mein altes Asrock MB konnte zwar den CPU Lüfter regeln (das tat es auch richtig gut) aber alle anderen Anschlüsse liefen mit 100%, das dauernde Gefummel mit Adaptern war auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## anna-goe (4. Februar 2010)

Klare Antwort: JA


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, ich regle nur per PWM.


----------



## ernei (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

klare Antwort  "ja".
Bei den heutigen CPU Kühler(bei vielen Turmkühlern passen ja 140 mm Lüfter), wäre der PCGH Referenzlüfter als PWM die ideale Ergänzung.
Da 4polige PWM Stecker auch auf 3 polige Anschlüsse passen, kann ich diesen ja trotzdem überall nutzen.


----------



## goeddi (4. Februar 2010)

Gar keine Frage.Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Toxic14 (4. Februar 2010)

[X] ganz klar: JA
Da PWM "abwärtskompatibel" können auch Leute ohne PWM diesen Lüfter nutzen und die Leute die so einen Anschluss haben werden sich drüber freuen!
Außerdem passen ja 140mm auch auf die neueren Kühler, und das macht so manche Rechenkiste vieleicht noch was leiser machen^^


----------



## Aoi (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, hätte es im Sommer 2009 schon eine grössere Auswahl an 140mm PWM Lüftern gegeben hätte ich einen Gewählt. In meinem zukünftigen Gehäuse (Lian Li V351B) finden zwar keine 140er Platz aber die 120er SilentWings kommen rein und ein 80er. PWM ist immer von Vorteil.


----------



## Totengräber (4. Februar 2010)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> [x] Ja klar, PWM Lüfter zu steuern ist viel einfacher als ohne.
> 
> Mich regt es auf das nicht alle Mainboardanschlüsse PWM haben.
> 
> mfg AMDPHENOMX3


kann ich nur voll zustimmen


----------



## export (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden Fall


----------



## camphomie (4. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, es ist einfach praktischer, da mann so viel genauer den Luftfluss regeln kann.


----------



## Marcel GX (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
PWM ist einfacher/bequemer.


----------



## alm0st (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein

Scythe Kaze Master regelt


----------



## klyer (4. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
denke auch, das es einfacher durch so einen steuerchip wird.


----------



## Maschine311 (5. Februar 2010)

Ja klar, die meisten Gehäuse haben bereits 140mm Lüfter und da diese schon in 120mm recht silent sind kann es nur noch leiser werden!


----------



## Deimhal (5. Februar 2010)

Da ich meine Lüfter mit Aquaero regle, kommt nur Regelung mit Spannung in Frage. 

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung


----------



## speedl (5. Februar 2010)

[x] nein

ist für mich zwar ein nettes Feature, aber ich steuer meine Lüfter mit einer selbst gebauten, einfachen Steuerung.

Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## stromer007 (5. Februar 2010)

[X] _Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung_ 

Ist aber eigentlich eine gute Idee für den CPU-Lüfter. Leider hat meiner nur 120mm-Aufnahmen. Also bitte mit 120er-Aufnahme, dann kaufe ich zu 95% einen.


----------



## mesumcity (5. Februar 2010)

[X] Silent Wings 140mm mit PWM
Mit der PWM Regelung ist man einfach flexibler und kann die Werte noch weiter Optimieren.
Würde ich mir sofort  kaufen, wenn auf dem Markt....


----------



## fireball (5. Februar 2010)

Bisher haben mir die 3pin Lüfter immer ausgereciht und meine Boards konnten auch die Steuern.


----------



## POTUS (5. Februar 2010)

[Ja] auf jeden fall, so kann man den cpu-lüfter ersetzen und noch normal  
       per speedfan ansteuern


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja...


----------



## kuer (5. Februar 2010)

Mit PWM bitte


----------



## VERGiL (5. Februar 2010)

Bin ebenfalls dafür


----------



## fadade (5. Februar 2010)

Is nicht nötig -> hab keinen Anschluss mehr


----------



## TheOnLY (6. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein...
Ich regle garnicht :O


----------



## sylvia17 (6. Februar 2010)

ja, auf jeden fall


----------



## clari (6. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der be quiet! Silent Wings USC ist der aktuelle Referenzlüfter der PCGH-Redaktion, er ist kräftig und dennoch sehr leise. Seit Kurzem gibt es ihn auch in einer 140-Millimeter-Version, die bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft bewegt als das 120er-Modell. Wegen seines dreipoligen Steckers lässt sich der 140er nicht per PWM-Regulierung steuern, be quiet! denkt aber bereits über eine vierpolige PWM-Version nach. Und dabei bittet der Hersteller um die Meinung der PCGH-Community:*
> 
> Wünscht Ihr Euch eine PWM-Version des be quiet! Silent Wings 140 mm?*
> 
> ...


ja,ist besser


----------



## Geldanlage (6. Februar 2010)

Ja ich finde es ganz toll diese Sache.


----------



## Dirksen (6. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung
pwm lüfter finde ich nur bei cpu lüftern sinvoll, und da es nur einen cpu kühler gibt den man mit einem 140mm lüfter betreiben kann finde ich es sinnlos....


----------



## Keen (6. Februar 2010)

[x] nein
Ich regel über die Spannung, brauche daher nicht unbedingt nen PWM-Lüfter. So hab ich es bisher immer gehalten und bin bisher auch gut damit gefahren.


----------



## Ahab (6. Februar 2010)

[X] ja

Ich regel zwar alle meine Lüfter mittels Spannung und externer Lüftersteuerung, aber PWM ist immer eine super Option. Macht sich gut als Lüfter für CPU Kühler mit 140mm Unterstützung.


----------



## wmaster (6. Februar 2010)

ganz eindeutig:
[x] Ja
meiner Meinung nach sind PWM Lüfter einfach besser zu regeln!


----------



## Riddler (6. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, klar


----------



## FTW7750 (6. Februar 2010)

[X] Silent Wings 140mm mit PWM
Es ist einfacher und flexibler.


----------



## knig9835 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich würde diese Version gut finden.


----------



## Umut (6. Februar 2010)

JA
ich finde es leichter wenn ein Lüfter von mainboard geregelt wird
deshalb bitte ich um eine 4 Pin version


----------



## core-in-spring (7. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja...

Warum soll ich es mit der Hand regeln wenn es mein MB eh viel besser kann?!?!


----------



## Wake (7. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja ...


----------



## CherryCoke (7. Februar 2010)

[X] Silent Wings 140mm mit PWM

hab nur PWM lüfter...


----------



## swet (8. Februar 2010)

Ja klar,wäre ne PWM-version nicht schlecht


----------



## kokilein (8. Februar 2010)

[x] nein, aber auch nur weil ich mit meiner lüftersteurung(eigenbau) vollkommen zufreiden bin und diese kein PWM kann. dafür regelt sie alles anhand einer temperaturkur. Mich stört an PWM auch das es noch zuviele lüfter gibt die bei der regelung anfangen zu klackern und das stört mich mehr als wenn ich einen luftstrom höre. (alles eine persönliche einstellung)


----------



## ddragon (8. Februar 2010)

Bin klar dafür!
Bringt einfach mehr vorteile.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (8. Februar 2010)

[x]ja.  Ich finde das die PWM Technik deutlich zuverlässiger ist als das Regeln über die Spannung. 

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass PWM ja eh abwärtskompatible ist, kann man doch frei nach dem Motto handeln "was man hat, das hat man".  

Man hat einfach mehr Spielraum im Einsatzbereich. Gerade die großen 140er braucht man ja nicht immer auf höchster Drehzahl zu betreiben.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Es ist einfach besser !!!


----------



## Longlife-GS (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, wieso nicht!

Warum sind auf den meisten "neueren Mainboards" PWM Steurungen verbaut? (weil es wohl die meisten Kunden verlangen)
Deshalb sollten die Hersteller von Lüftern diese auch für PWM anbieten.

Wer mit einer manuellen Steuerung regeln will kann dies ja gerne machen.


----------



## Artas (8. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja natürlich. 
Mein Asus P5Q-E regelt leider nur PWM Lüfter, also nur her damit!!!!!


----------



## xilef101 (8. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Unbedingt, die PWM Version des Lüfters muss her. Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten PWM Modell in der 140mm Klasse für meinen IFX-14


----------



## deco4all (8. Februar 2010)

[X] auf jeden Fall, denn im Desktopbetrieb kann der Lüfter ruhig runtergeregelt werden, denn da können Luftstromgeräusche, die durch den hohen Luftdurchsatz entstehen, auch schon störend werden.


----------



## Big D (9. Februar 2010)

ja klar , so endgeh ich den nicht anlaufenden lüfter


----------



## Porthos (9. Februar 2010)

Ja Klar, dann wird der Lüfter leiser, da die Drehzahl reduziert wird.


----------



## Cyberdyne1311 (9. Februar 2010)

[x] Dafür!


----------



## D.M.W. (9. Februar 2010)

[×] Nein, brauche ich nicht, da meine manuelle Lüftersteuerung nur die Spannung regeln kann.


----------



## Jazzman (9. Februar 2010)

[x] für PWM
Da bei einer feinen Board Lüftersteuerung diese praktischer ist als eine (extra) Steuerung über die Spannung.


----------



## fastpleite (9. Februar 2010)

Bin auch dafür, ist doch sehr viel einfacher....


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Februar 2010)

Nein, da PWM-Lüfter oft über die Spannung schlechter zu regeln sind, und die Zielgruppe von 140mm Lüftern eher Enthusiasten sind, die auch über eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung verfügen oder Spannungsadapter einsetzen, um sich Turbineneffekte durch die häufig untauglichen PWM-Regelungen der Mainboards zu ersparen.


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. Februar 2010)

[x] kann mich da nur enthalten.

Da ich seit langem Scythe-Lüfter verwende & super zufrieden bin. Und des weiteren eine Lüftersteuerung nutzte.
Aber es gibt genug Freaks die diese Lüfter in Klasse Hardware/Tagebücher verbauen & dadurch evtl. wieder schöne Bilder/System für Anregungen entstehen.

So Long...


----------



## theping (10. Februar 2010)

[x]JA!


----------



## wegi3 (10. Februar 2010)

JA!
Wegen der Flexibilität.

Würde auch perfekt in meinen Tower passen.


----------



## FloTalon (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich wünsche mir die 140mm Version mit PWM sehr. Suche aktuell nach einem laufruhigen Gehäuselüfter für mein Seitenteil.
Da ich bereits hinten und vorne im Gehäuse einen 120er Silent Wings benutze, käme der 140 mit PWM genau richtig.
LG
FloTalon


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Februar 2010)

nein...denn die lüfter regel ich eigentlich über die spannung und nur der cpu lüfter würde pwm gesteuert werden. da ich aber Wakü benutze müsste es schon entsprechende lüftersteuerungen mit pwm geben ansonsten bringt es mir nichts bei meinen ganzen gehäuse- und radiatorlüftern!
denn ich lege wert darauf alle zentral steuern zu können.
mfg


----------



## L.B. (11. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden Fall PWM

Ich frage mich, warum so viele Lüfter noch kein PWM nutzen. Deshalb sollten wenigstens neue Lüfter damit ausgestattet werden- Der Silent Wings braucht auf jeden Fall PWM!

Übrigens: Man kann auch PWM-Lüfter an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen, dabei bleibt der PWM-Eingang unbeschaltet!


----------



## Coregrinder (11. Februar 2010)

mhh...bin gerade am überlegen mir für mein mediacenter nen gehäuse selber zu bauen und das ganze gehäuse über einen großen lüfter zu kühlen...der 140er lüfter würd um einiges leistungstärker sein als die aktuellen 40 gehäuse lüfter...und ich könnt den übers motherboard regeln lassen...wäre also sehr praktisch...und leise ist ein muss bei nem mediacenter...


----------



## Kain_78 (11. Februar 2010)

ja sicher... denn für manche ist das steuern über spannung nicht immer möglich... auserdem sollte man immer bei guten ,lüftern solch eine wahl haben ,meiner meinung nach.
wenn man eine freie wahl möglichkein bei einem produckt hat merkt man das der hersteller sich um die kündschaft bemüht ... "eine wahl ist ein luxsus den man nich beim jeden hersteller finded"... oder?


----------



## RSX (11. Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche mir eine PWM-Version, damit z.B. auch die Deckellüfter meines zukünftigen Xigmatek Midgards temperaturgeregelt über PWM laufen könnten. Wäre super!

Gruß


----------



## Blue_Gun (11. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Das wäre super, würde seelber einen verbauen!


----------



## dorow (12. Februar 2010)

[X] ein klares JA / Silent Wings 140mm mit PWM


----------



## Draky (12. Februar 2010)

Nein, da man die Lüfter manuel regeln kann und das für mich ausreicht.


----------



## SofieWalden (12. Februar 2010)

ja, bin ganz klar dafür, hat nur Vorteile


----------



## dirkdiggler (12. Februar 2010)

[x] JA 
Unbedingt, bei mir kommen nur noch pwm lüfter in die kiste


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja klar, meiner Meinung nach sollte es nur noch PWM ansteuerbare Lüfter geben


----------



## PeacemakerDT (13. Februar 2010)

PWM is unnötiger Schnick-Schnack! Ich verlass mich lieber aucf meine Lüfter-Steuerung!!!

Mfg
Peacemaker


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. Februar 2010)

[x] nein 
ich finde es besser die lüfter über die spannung zu regeln vorallem da ich ehh keine pwm plätze mehr auf meinem board habe und die meisten lüftersteuerungen die bezahlbar sind unterstützen keine pwm lüfter


----------



## kruemelgirl (13. Februar 2010)

[X] JA

Das erspart einem doch schon recht viel Arbeit, wenn der Lüfter per PWM kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Muehle (13. Februar 2010)

Das Anlaufverhalten PWM-gesteuerter Lüfter besser ist.

MfG   Muehle


----------



## TheMaster (13. Februar 2010)

[x] PWM gesteuerter Lüfter interressant / JA


----------



## PK.Mailo (14. Februar 2010)

[X] Ein ganz klares "JA" 

PWM ist einfach modern und lässt sich wesentlich besser steuern. Nachteile hat´s zwar, aber die sind hier irrelevant (Oberschwingungen etc.).


----------



## AlterKadaver (14. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein.. ich gehör auch zu der Gruppe, die ihre Lüfter per Spannung regeln


----------



## Silberabt (14. Februar 2010)

klaro, ist immer besser. Für Laien wird er dadurch attraktiv


----------



## Big-Neas (14. Februar 2010)

Moin,
na klar möchte ich sowas haben wollen!
Dann kann ich mir das Geld sparen, was sonst aus meiner Taschen entfliegen würde!^^


----------



## korfe (15. Februar 2010)

Ja,auf jeden Fall würde ich eine PWM Steuerung bevorzugen!
Würde mir aber auch ohne die Steuerung den Lüfter zulegen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2010)

Die Lüfter finde ich uninteressant, daher:

[X] nein


----------



## Acid (15. Februar 2010)

_[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung_


----------



## Eiche (15. Februar 2010)

[x] klar


----------



## HitAnyKeyToContinue (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte auch sehr gerne den 140mm Lüfter mit PWM-Steuerung, da ich ihn am CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss habe (der Kühler wird vom Gehäuselüfter passiv gekühlt) und der Lüfter über PWM gesteuert werden soll.
Ich hoffe auch,d ass der Lüfter mit PWM möglichst schnell den Weg in die Regale findet


----------



## rebell88 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte so einen Lüfter gebrauchen.


----------



## Kingcold (16. Februar 2010)

HI 


Absolut !!!!!!!!!!!!
So  ein Lüfter würde sicher  jede  Menge Fans  finden und Ausserdem 
die Produktpallette von be-quiet abrunden .

Hoffentlich  wirds  was.


----------



## Intelfan (16. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja

Ich wäre auch dafür, das es den Lüfter auch mit PWM gibt... Dann wäre ich nicht abgeneigt mir 2 Stück davon zu kaufen


----------



## fuddles (16. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein ich regele über die Spannung oder gar nit


----------



## G_T_R (16. Februar 2010)

140 mm mit PWM wäre ne`coole Sache !


----------



## b1te (17. Februar 2010)

Für mich uninteressant, da ich meine Lüfter über Spannung regele, aber generell sicher keine schlechte Abrundung der Produktpalette: So kann jeder kaufen, was er benötigt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Februar 2010)

[x]Ja

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Februar 2010)

[Ja]
Ich setze schon seit längerem ausschließlich auf be quiet!-Produkte und war immer zufrieden 
Zudem bevorzuge ich die PWM-Steuerung, also her mit dem Teil, dann lege ich mir gleich zwei zu  
Danke & Gruß
Der Brennmeister


----------



## semmel45 (18. Februar 2010)

ganz klar ja!
würde man den Lüfter nicht PWM steuerbar machen müsste jeder, der den Lüfter runterregeln will, sich eine Lüftersteuerung, was widerum Geld kostet.


----------



## superman1989 (18. Februar 2010)

jatürlich PWM den das ist die zukunft!!!!

die 3er pins sollten abgeschaft werden


----------



## Progs-ID (18. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, auf jeden Fall


----------



## System_Crasher (19. Februar 2010)

*JA*, es wird langsam Zeit für eine neue Technologie


----------



## Blackheim (19. Februar 2010)

[JA]

Da mein Mainboard PWM unterstützt, würde ich mich auch für die PWM-Version entscheiden!


----------



## Dudemeister (19. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

PWM ist leichter regelbar.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2010)

der größere Regelbereich macht PWM-Lüfter für mich unumgänglich.


----------



## porsche7373 (20. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja, klar.
Seit ich mein neues MB mit mehr PWM- als 3-Pin-Anschlüssen habe


----------



## Marteg (20. Februar 2010)

PWM-Lüftersteuerung ??? - Besser is das !!! Also legt los Leute und fertigt nur noch Ventis, die damit ausgerüstet sind. Kann ja nicht schaden, oder ?!

MfG, Marteg !!!


----------



## pizzazz (20. Februar 2010)

wie die umfrage treffend formuliert:
X ich regle über die spannung


----------



## t0mb4 (20. Februar 2010)

[X] ja auf jeden fall


----------



## kmf (20. Februar 2010)

[x] Ich brauche so was *noch* nicht. 

So ein großer Lüfter passt in keines meiner Gehäuse.


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (21. Februar 2010)

[X] JA

Wäre echt super


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Februar 2010)

Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung

juhuu hoffentlich hab ich endlich mal wieder glück und bekomme etwas


----------



## God-Among-Insects (21. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich regle Lüfter über die Spannung 

hab mir nicht um sonst eine Lüftersteuerung für 25€ gekauft ^^ mir ist das Regeln über die Spannung schon immer lieber gewesen


----------



## GanjaBob (22. Februar 2010)

Ich würde das gut finden. Das wäre was richtig cooles fürn Rechner.


----------



## Gefuehlsmensch (22. Februar 2010)

(X) Nein

Ich finde es angenehmer, wenn der Lüfter auf einer Stufe bleibt.


----------



## Bene65 (22. Februar 2010)

[X] Nein

Solange CPU Kühler hauptsächlich auf 120mm Lüfter setzen finde ich eine 140mm PWM Version unnötig, da zumindestens ich Gehäuselüfter per Spannung regel.

gruß bene


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Ja es sollte nur noch PWM lüfter geben ^^


----------



## RaptorTP (24. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja, kann nicht schaden

ich sag es mal so - momentan ist nur der CPU Kühler PWM

ich vermisse es auch nicht an den anderen Lüftern, liegt wohl daran das ich diese dann an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen will.

-- die Graka Lüfter (2x 120mm) will ich irgendwie noch Dynamisch steuern,
hängen am Netzteil  --

AABBBERR

wenn damit Motor - Nebengeräusche vom Lüfter vermieden werden können, dann auf jeden Fall - es soll ja noch Lüfter geben die sich bemerkbar machen wenn man ihnen die Spannung klaut  

Gruß Tobi


----------



## victie6 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde, ohne Netzteil ist man unabhängiger


----------



## der_flamur (26. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar: JA! Wenn mal der PC wärmer wird und man zockt online etc, dann will man ja nicht irgentwo rumfuchteln. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht ganz auf die Technik verlassen und so hab ich immer noch eine seperate Steuerung. Falls die PWM vom Crosshair II ausfällt.


----------



## D-Marc (26. Februar 2010)

Klar, soll es auch eine PWM-Version geben. Die Probleme von früher sind ja wohl nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Firebol (27. Februar 2010)

[X] Ich bevorzuge auch die PWM Variante.

In meinem Rechner steckt momentan ein Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, der Lüfter wird über das Board gut gesteuert, wird nie laut und dennoch bleibt´s im Gehäuse angenehm kühl.


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Februar 2010)

[X] Silent Wings 140mm mit PWM

Ohne PWM auf keinen Fall!


----------



## xnemox (27. Februar 2010)

ja das wünsche ich mir


----------



## Nico2607 (27. Februar 2010)

JA klar PWM ist ne feine sache!

Ja [x]


----------



## Vasili8181 (27. Februar 2010)

Ja wir Guten brauchen das.
Die anderen werden das wissen.
Auf jeden


----------



## Dirksen (27. Februar 2010)

wozu soll ich die den regeln???
die sind eh unhörbar....


----------



## kassra (27. Februar 2010)

[x] Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ferdi (27. Februar 2010)

so ein Lüfter wäre schon klasse, würde mir den sofort holen


----------



## phaYne (27. Februar 2010)

[X] Ja.

MIt PWM find ichs besser haste mehr Möglichkeiten die Drehzahl einzustellen.


----------



## MaxLeDachs (28. Februar 2010)

Ja...wasn PWM?


----------



## DonDanger (28. Februar 2010)

MaxLeDachs schrieb:


> Ja...wasn PWM?


 
Pulsweitenmodulation !! Einfach mal Googeln 

Auf jeden Fall PWM


----------



## dasWinter (28. Februar 2010)

Inzwischen können ja immer mehr Netzteile und Boards die Lüfter automatisch nach Bedarf steuern, aber das manuelle ansteuern ohne gleich an der Spannung zu drehen ist auch praktisch, also 

*ja*.

Bringt's eigentlich irgendwelche Nachteile mit sich, wenn ich den Lüfter auf den Kopf gestellt verwende (also am Gehäusedeckel zum Luftraussaugen)?


----------

